# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  cosmetic

## kamka

I get a little bit confused about the words 'cosmetic' and 'beautician'. Is it ok to say that 'beautician' works as a 'cosmetic salon'? And is there a more professional word for a beautician?  
thanks in advance  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Hmm... I've never heard of a "beautician" before, but then again I don't really hang out in beauty parlors that much   ::

----------


## Ken Watts

Yes, there is a more formal term:  

> *COSMETOLOGIST* (personal ser.) alternate titles: *beautician*; beauty culturist; beauty . . . Hairdressers, Hairstylists

  http://www.occupationalinfo.org/33/332271010.html 
Google search results:
"beauty salon" 2250000
"hair salon" 1830000
"beauty parlor" 675000
"hairdresser's salon" 21800
"hairdresser's shop" 18700
"cosmetic salon" 13900

----------


## shadow1

cosmetics = makeup
A cosmetologist applies makeup on somebody to make them more beautiful
A beautician makes somebody more beautiful by applying makeup or some other method.

----------

